# Night Stalker models?



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was watching today's Netflix delivery, THE NIGHT STALKER/THE NIGHT STRANGLER, and found myself thinking, as I do occasionally  ... I know there were a couple of resin kits of Kolchak, but has anyone attempted a kit of Janos Skorzeny, the vampire from the first movie?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohhhhhh I'd snap that up in a second James, I love the Night Stalker. I would love to see a kit of Skorzeny stalking Kolchak down the stairs in his hideout, right at the end of the movie... Kolchak walking backwards below and Skorzeny towering above him. What a kit, eh?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a resin kit of both Kolchak and Skorzeny.... Skorzeny was downed on the staircase with Kolchak about to stake him. Been trying to find it on the web, no luck. Think I saw it in AFM.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, found this other link.... SD kits of characters from Kolchak. Dunno who this Clayguy fellow is, so can't make any recommendations one way or the other on his stuff.

http://clayguy.com/id19.html


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Here you go:
Tucky's kit:
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/temp/ns1.jpg
Fritz's kit:
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/temp/ns2.jpg
Dimensional Designs kit:
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/temp/ns3.jpg

Buc


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, Buc! That first one is the one I was trying to find a pic of.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DinoMike said:


> Dunno who this Clayguy fellow is, so can't make any recommendations one way or the other on his stuff.


:woohoo:*DY-NO-MITE, DinoMike!!! *I've been frustrated for years not to have a clue as to the manufacturer of Clayguy's bust of Peter Cushing, but, thanks to you, now I know. I picked one up at a FrightVision convention in Akron, OH years ago from a dealer, but had no idea who made it. This bust is hands-down the best representation I've ever seen of Mr. Cushing, even though the other models on Clayguy's site are a little cartoony (I suppose that impression could be due to the paint jobs on the examples posted there).

Since I purchased the bust from a third party, I can't attest to Clayguy as a businessman. I don't recall that it had any major casting flaws. If you're a Peter Cushing fan, this is the item for you!

Back to topic: I'm not sure that _Night Stalker_ diorama didn't appear in _Modeler's Resource_ magazine.

Mark McG.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Buc said:


> Here you go:
> Tucky's kit:
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/temp/ns1.jpg
> Fritz's kit:
> ...


Oh man, they are all great. Is Tucky's kit available to purchase, Buc? It screams Aurora to me in the way it's set up, and it's almost the scene I described in my previous post, but with Kolchak having the upper hand.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Clayguy's SD kits are very cool...I'm a big fan of SD kits...this morning I received the latest AFM in the mail and what should I behold but Tucky's kit...$400-plus, though? YIKES! Fritz's kit...um...pass...I remember Dimensional Designs' Kolchak kit...the late Fairbanx Models also produced a kit called "Monster Hunter K", based, of course, on our favorite reporter...does anybody out there have THAT kit in their collection?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ouch $400??? It's nice, but not that nice... Maybe this is something to add to the master Wish list if it isn't in there already. I'm sure Kolchak is still a Universal license.

I remember I had seen Clayguy's site a very long time ago. He's broadened his range a lot now and some of the sculpts are exceptional!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I have the Dimensional Designs kit in my stash and occasionally get it out with the intention of building it.
The only issue that I have with it is that the left hand and forearm are cast as part of the wall giving a seam to hide after painting...you can still see it on the example in the photo...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

miniature sun said:


> I have the Dimensional Designs kit in my stash and occasionally get it out with the intention of building it.
> The only issue that I have with it is that the left hand and forearm are cast as part of the wall giving a seam to hide after painting...you can still see it on the example in the photo...


I have that kit done up and that seam is not noticable when done. You can see it in "My Photos" ,the cross was broken so I made a new, fancier one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

DinoMike said:


> Dunno who this Clayguy fellow is, so can't make any recommendations one way or the other on his stuff.


I can. Clayguy's name is Barry Crawford. I've ordered several kits from him, and always received prompt and courteous service. On the kits I received the castings were quite good--no voids or bubbles and only minor seam lines on some, though some of the bases were different from those in the photos on his website. Also, some of his kits could be considered "mixed media"--for example, the brim of the hat on his Indiana Jones figure consists of a 3" x 5" index card and a pattern (printed on regular paper) to be used to cut the brim, and the straps for Carl Kolchak's camera and tape recorder are thin strips of some other material (can't recall if it's vinyl or plastic). Part fit is reasonably good, though most joints will requre putty. There are no assembly instructions, but with kits as simple as these you don't need them.

All things considered, IMO his unbuilt kits are worth his asking price and they're simple, fun kits; I can't speak to the quality of his built and painted kits. Whether or not you like his interpretations...well, that's for you to decide.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I have one of the Tucky's Night Stalker kit and hope to get building it soon. Yes, it 's a bit costly but man, it's a sweeeeeeet piece of resin. The faces are 99.8%, the action pose is superb and the base is awesome.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work Dabs!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. You're right- no visible seam.
I recall the guys who do the faux Aurora boxes had a Kolchak kit box. It'd be fantastic if M&M could do it and use that box!! 
Then they could work their way through all the other boxes and fill 'em with new kits.......

Chris.


----------

